# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Donald Trump is a Genius  But Thats Just His IQ!

## Desiree1955

The Steady Drip: Donald Trump is a Genius s Just His IQ!
*​*

----------

Bulldog_67 (02-10-2016),Garden House Queen (02-10-2016),Mainecoons (02-10-2016),Northern Rivers (02-10-2016),OldSchool (02-10-2016),potlatch (02-10-2016),Quark (02-10-2016),Rutabaga (02-11-2016)

----------


## RMNIXON

Trump is a very smart guy.

But he is not an Ivy League Bullshitter like the current President. I swear Obama takes more time to say nothing of substance better than anyone else.

----------

Bulldog_67 (02-10-2016),Garden House Queen (02-10-2016),Mainecoons (02-10-2016),Northern Rivers (02-10-2016),OldSchool (02-10-2016),potlatch (02-10-2016),Rutabaga (02-11-2016),sargentodiaz (02-10-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

I will take wise and common sense over what the left calls smart.

----------

Rutabaga (02-11-2016)

----------


## Mainecoons

This helps explain why I'm willing to take a chance on this guy.

What is the alternative?

Rubio, the empty suit?
Jeb! the open borders neocon?
Cruz who has great intellect and grasp of the Constitution but is otherwise ineffective?
Kasich, the RINO?

I watched him last night.  I don't like him much but I think he is the only guy who has a snowball's chance in hell of turning the current rapid decline of America around.  And I view that as a long shot anyway.

The rest of them?

More of the same old shit.  What is the point?

----------

Garden House Queen (02-10-2016),JMWinPR (02-11-2016),John123 (02-10-2016),Montana (02-10-2016),nonsqtr (02-11-2016),Northern Rivers (02-10-2016),OldSchool (02-10-2016),protectionist (02-13-2016),Rutabaga (02-11-2016),sargentodiaz (02-10-2016)

----------


## Jen

> This helps explain why I'm willing to take a chance on this guy.
> 
> What is the alternative?
> 
> Rubio, the empty suit?
> Jeb! the open borders neocon?
> Cruz who has great intellect and grasp of the Constitution but is otherwise ineffective?
> Kasich, the RINO?
> 
> ...


That's what I think.........what you've just posted here.  I'm not swooning over Trump, but I think he's got what it takes and he's not afraid.  The GOP has been acting like scared little babies and I'm sick of it.  If only Trump was in just a little more of a John Wayne package.......but he'll do.

----------

Canadianeye (02-10-2016),Garden House Queen (02-10-2016),JMWinPR (02-11-2016),Montana (02-10-2016),nonsqtr (02-11-2016),OldSchool (02-10-2016),Rutabaga (02-11-2016),sargentodiaz (02-10-2016)

----------


## Parabellum

We were expecting a hatchet job. This is quite the opposite in fact. And it squares pretty well with our observations.

Thanks. Nice first post!

----------

Garden House Queen (02-10-2016),sargentodiaz (02-10-2016)

----------


## Quark

Well I fit most if not all those traits. I'm the loner type though for the most part.

----------


## Parabellum

> This helps explain why I'm willing to take a chance on this guy.
> 
> What is the alternative?
> 
> Rubio, the empty suit?
> Jeb! the open borders neocon?
> Cruz who has great intellect and grasp of the Constitution but is otherwise ineffective?
> Kasich, the RINO?
> 
> ...


We're pretty stoked on Trump. Watch one of his rallies on youtube. Or read the new book. Crippled America. We understand that a lot of people don't like him. We get that. We don't agree and we don't want to insult them. But, like you say, who else is there?

----------

Bulldog_67 (02-10-2016),Garden House Queen (02-10-2016),sargentodiaz (02-10-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> The Steady Drip: Donald Trump is a Genius s Just His IQ!
> *​*


Thank you for the article. Quite revealing and well written. It must really gall Leftists that Pres Bush has an IQ of 150+ making him a GENIUS.

The same holds true with Trump!

Here's the comment that truly struck me:  *Yes, Donald is always coming up with new creative ways of seeing things differently and solving problems.

*And, after 8 years of the Obumbler, that is exactly what we need in the White House. I've been a bit on edge as to who to vote for but, after reading this article, it has made up my mind to support Trump when I go to the Nevada Caucus on the 23rd. I will remember to bring this up there.

----------

Daily Bread (02-10-2016),Garden House Queen (02-10-2016),Rutabaga (02-11-2016)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> This helps explain why I'm willing to take a chance on this guy.
> 
> What is the alternative?
> 
> Rubio, the empty suit?
> Jeb! the open borders neocon?
> Cruz who has great intellect and grasp of the Constitution but is otherwise ineffective?
> Kasich, the RINO?
> 
> ...


If you want the economy fixed...this is the guy. Besides...what??? The Nation needs to renegotiate and inaugurate a lot of financial deals right around the world...and do it with multi-billionaire opponents. He's in his element...and they aren't with respect to this man's capabilities.

----------

Garden House Queen (02-10-2016),protectionist (02-13-2016),Rutabaga (02-11-2016)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Did he contribute to obama, 2008, or 2012?  NO.  When obama was a Ill Senator?  NO.  When obama ran for the US Senate?  NO.
> 
> Was Cruz a career politician then?  YES.
> 
> Is Cruz a career politician now?  YES.
> 
> Will Cruz always BE a career politician?  YES.
> 
> Is Cruz the worst choice?  Probably not.
> ...


Don't bother. She's probably...finally...clicked on those links and saw that she's been making a fool of herself.

----------


## Dan40

> Don't bother. She's probably...finally...clicked on those links and saw that she's been making a fool of herself.


People have that right.  She usually does not abuse that right.  But some delight in beating themselves up with it.

And this is the "Silly Season" when it is most prevalent.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> People have that right.  She usually does not abuse that right.  But some delight in beating themselves up with it.
> 
> And this is the "Silly Season" when it is most prevalent.


I mean...setting aside whatever the issue is...when you tell someone...over and over...that's it's a faux Twitter message...and you provide links showing it is...and they keep rabbiting on as if it's true...ya gotta laugh.

----------


## Dan40

> From the tweet, it looks like he was brown-nosing, per usual and yes, appears that he was saying that he voted for 'the winner'....Obama.


The tweet IS FALSE.  Dishonest!  A LIE!  Have you registered with the DNC yet?

And your link to Trump donating to Hillary Clinton's CAMPAIGN in 2010 is also DISHONEST.  A lie!  There was no hildebeast campaign in 2010.  Was she running for reelection as Sec of State?

I Wiki'd it for you.

Result:

_The page "Hillary Clinton presidential campaign, 2010" does not exist. You can ask for it to be created

_Call the DNC, they love people that are truth "challenged."
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Sheldonna

> Did he contribute to obama, 2008, or 2012?  NO.  When obama was a Ill Senator?  NO.  When obama ran for the US Senate?  NO.
> 
> Was Cruz a career politician then?  YES.
> 
> Is Cruz a career politician now?  YES.
> 
> Will Cruz always BE a career politician?  YES.
> 
> Is Cruz the worst choice?  Probably not.
> ...


Whoopie.  Who couldn't accomplish a lot with a rich daddy that hands you a million dollars to play with?  Trump doesn't live in the real world.  He's just another elitist.  And with the power of the presidency behind him....

he will most certainly ACT like an elitist.  Only, with his ego, temper and tendency to bully, he could even be worse than what we've already endured.  I'm just not willing to take that chance.  Not now.  We can't afford to.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Whoopie.  Who couldn't accomplish a lot with a rich daddy that hands you a million dollars to play with?  Trump doesn't live in the real world.  He's just another elitist.  And with the power of the presidency behind him....
> 
> he will most certainly ACT like an elitist.  Only, with his ego, temper and tendency to bully, he could even be worse than what we've already endured.  I'm just not willing to take that chance.  Not now.  We can't afford to.


Was your post about him voting for Obama true...or false????

----------


## Dan40

> Whoopie.  Who couldn't accomplish a lot with a rich daddy that hands you a million dollars to play with?  Trump doesn't live in the real world.  He's just another elitist.  And with the power of the presidency behind him....
> 
> he will most certainly ACT like an elitist.  Only, with his ego, temper and tendancy to bully, he could even be worse than what we've already endured.  I'm just not willing to take that chance.  Not now.  We can't afford to.



Dishonesty is not pretty, and jealousy is no better.  You whine pitifully about where Trump started.  I look at where he went from there.

I started out the son of a poor crippled bartender.  Should I have stayed there?  I retired as a successful businessman.  Providing terrific careers for more than a thousand employees and their children.  Trump had a head start on me, and ACCOMPLISHED 100 times more.

And I knew what it took to get ANY building permitted in NYC.  Easier to capture China by yourself armed with a banana.

Curb your envy!

----------


## Sheldonna

> The tweet IS FALSE.  Dishonest!  A LIE!  Have you registered with the DNC yet?
> 
> And your link to Trump donating to Hillary Clinton's CAMPAIGN in 2010 is also DISHONEST.  A lie!  There was no hildebeast campaign in 2010.  Was she running for reelection as Sec of State?
> 
> I Wiki'd it for you.
> 
> Result:
> 
> _The page "Hillary Clinton presidential campaign, 2010" does not exist. You can ask for it to be created
> ...


Dude....look it up for yourself.  It's right there in black and white at the link I gave you.

Nobody ever said Hillary ran for President in 2010 (duh).  But that was the name of the PAC Trump gave to back then.....in 2010.  2010 was just the most recent incidence of his giving TO Clinton.  

Good fukking grief, some people are dense.

Link AGAIN....

http://www.campaignmoney.com/finance...age=3&cycle=10

Plus, there is no denying that Trump gave the Clintons $100,000 to the Clinton Foundation.  

http://www.cleveland.com/rnc-2016/in...least_100.html


Quite a lot considering how miserly he was with 'other charitable donations.

You want to continue to TRY to deny the close ties and connections Donald has to the Clintons, go ahead.  But you are, in fact, denying reality.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Dishonesty is not pretty, and jealousy is no better.  You whine pitifully about where Trump started.  I look at where he went from there.
> 
> I started out the son of a poor crippled bartender.  Should I have stayed there?  I retired as a successful businessman.  Providing terrific careers for more than a thousand employees and their children.  Trump had a head start on me, and ACCOMPLISHED 100 times more.
> 
> And I knew what it took to get ANY building permitted in NYC.  Easier to capture China by yourself armed with a banana.
> 
> Curb your envy!


Not so hard to do when you're a rich prick with a rich daddy and when you have businesses that suck up to the unions for labor "deals".

And sorry, but.....your "envy" line of bullshit ain't working.  Care to try something else?  lol

----------


## Northern Rivers

Was your post about him true or false???

----------


## Desiree1955

> Was your post about him true or false???


The one I posted about Trump's acts of kindness???    --------------YES

----------


## protectionist

> with debt and leverage,  exactly what has killed our economy and exactly what we don't' need. 
> 
> I'm glad you're sure.   I'm sure you're sure about a lot of things you know nothing about.


If Trump was in debt, his net worth wouldn't be what you can only WISH yours was.

Yeah, I'm glad I'm sure too.  Sure about things I know you know little or nothing about .

----------


## protectionist

> Very good, you recognize the difference between chapter 11 and chapter 7
> 
> Creditors take a hair cut under chapter 11. You know that.


The very fact that you are going to bankruptcy as a weapon against Trump is a clear indicator of how either untruthful or lost you are on that. If anything, Trump's miniscule bankruptcy record is another point in his favor. Many industrialists wish they could have such a tiny % of bankruptcy in their decades long histories.  That being said, wanna talk about the Trump successes now ?

----------


## protectionist

> Trump, himself, alluded to having voted for Obama in a tweet he put out.  Or did you miss that?
> 
> 
> 
> Same question for Trump now that we've had for pretty much every single DemocRat running for president in the past several decades....
> 
> Was he lying then....
> 
> or is he lying now?


I voted for Obama in 2008.  Do I support Obama's positions now ?  HA HA.  That's a funny joke.

PS - I voted for Virgil Goode in 2012 (didn't consider Romney conservative enough)

----------


## Jeff0463

> Trump is a very smart guy.
> 
> But he is not an Ivy League Bullshitter like the current President. I swear Obama takes more time to say nothing of substance better than anyone else.


Obummer is a slow reader and his teleprompter doesn't include phonetics.

----------

sargentodiaz (02-15-2016)

----------


## protectionist

> Whoopie.  Who couldn't accomplish a lot with a rich daddy that hands you a million dollars to play with?  Trump doesn't live in the real world.  He's just another elitist.  And with the power of the presidency behind him....
> 
> he will most certainly ACT like an elitist.  Only, with his ego, temper and tendency to bully, he could even be worse than what we've already endured.  I'm just not willing to take that chance.  Not now.  We can't afford to.


There is a long list of people who had far more than a million $ in their bank account, and then went totally broke and deep in debt. Many of them just over the course of a few years.  Trump has withstood the test of tome and now stands on a $ 10 Billion fortune, 40 years later.

----------

sargentodiaz (02-15-2016)

----------


## Jeff0463

> with debt and leverage,  exactly what has killed our economy and exactly what we don't' need. 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're sure.   I'm sure you're sure about a lot of things you know nothing about.


That beats being cynical and negative about most things.  Hope springs eternal they say.

----------


## squidward

> The very fact that you are going to bankruptcy as a weapon against Trump is a clear indicator of how either untruthful or lost you are on that. If anything, Trump's miniscule bankruptcy record is another point in his favor. Many industrialists wish they could have such a tiny % of bankruptcy in their decades long histories.  That being said, wanna talk about the Trump successes now ?


weapon ?  how cute.  Do you have any other cute liberal memes to play ?

----------


## squidward

> Hope springs eternal they say.


and so does government fucking over trusting citizens.

----------


## protectionist

> weapon ?  how cute.  Do you have any other cute liberal memes to play ?


It's truth is more relevant than its cuteness.

----------


## squidward

> If Trump was in debt, his net worth wouldn't be what you can only WISH yours was.


living vicariously through other's success i see.  Pretty limp.

----------


## protectionist

> and so does government fucking over trusting citizens.


So just don't vote for a Democrat, and hope the Republican you elect, keeps ISIS the hell out of here.

----------

OldSchool (02-14-2016)

----------


## protectionist

> living vicariously through other's success i see.  Pretty limp.


Deflection one of your "talents".  Try violin. Much more rewarding.

----------


## squidward

> So just don't vote for a Democrat, and hope the Republican you elect, keeps ISIS the hell out of here.


 OH no, Obama's boogie men got you quaking in your big boy pants ?

----------


## squidward

> Deflection one of your "talents".  Try violin. Much more rewarding.


Attention, getting rich by never ending credit and the ever escalating price of real-estate that accompanies credit booms is hardly evidence of knowing how to fix anything wrong with our country. 
In fact, Trumps net worth goes into the shitter if he fails to support the banks through the same policies that have been sucking the lifeblood out of the rest of the country. 
He will do nothing but more extend and pretend.

----------


## protectionist

> OH no, Obama's boogie men got you quaking in your big boy pants ?


If you're not afraid of Obama's Muslim (if not jihadist) character, coupled with his open declaration to allow 185,000 Syrian refugees into the US (any ISIS tucked in with them) + ISIS plans to nuke US cities, then you've got the mentality of a cave bear.  Using the fear card doesn't let you off that hook.

----------


## protectionist

> Attention, getting rich by never ending credit and the ever escalating price of real-estate that accompanies credit booms is hardly evidence of knowing how to fix anything wrong with our country. 
> In fact, Trumps net worth goes into the shitter if he fails to support the banks through the same policies that have been sucking the lifeblood out of the rest of the country. 
> He will do nothing but more extend and pretend.


If the VIolin is too tough, you could try the MANDolin instead.  Same tuning; flat bridge.  Much easier to master.

Bottom line is Trump gets it done. And he comes out on top.  That's what the American people are looking for.  Us coming out on top.   As for how he'll do it ?  Form follows function.

----------


## squidward

> Bottom line is Trump gets it done.


He's gonna build us another hotel ?

----------


## squidward

oh oh,   someone is stumped on an economy based on true price discovery and a cost of credit dictated by freely interacting participants.

----------


## Dan40

> Not so hard to do when you're a rich prick with a rich daddy and when you have businesses that suck up to the unions for labor "deals".
> 
> And sorry, but.....your "envy" line of bullshit ain't working.  Care to try something else?  lol


No, I'll stick with facts.  A handicap you don't share.  And your jealousy is disgustingly obvious.  And your link CHANGED the dates.  Trump donated TO the hildebeast and McCain in 2008, AGAINST obama.  You can find the same website thru many links showing DIFFERENT dates than the anti-Trump link you chose.

Now the Trump tweet.

IS it true or false?  Yes or no?

----------


## protectionist

> He's gonna build us another hotel ?


YEAH!!!  Filled with AMERICAN workers, not sending their wages overseas  :Icon Biggrin:  (among other things)

----------


## protectionist

> oh oh,   someone is stumped on an economy based on true price discovery and a cost of credit dictated by freely interacting participants.


Irrelevant.

----------


## squidward

> Irrelevant.


your ignorance and irrelevance are not synonymous

----------


## squidward

> YEAH!!!  Filled with AMERICAN workers, not sending their wages overseas  (among other things)


Yay, we'll all take out cheep debt and misallocate resources all the way to prosperity. 
Wait, we just tried that and lost. 
try again?

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Attention, getting rich by never ending credit and the ever escalating price of real-estate that accompanies credit booms is hardly evidence of knowing how to fix anything wrong with our country. 
> In fact, Trumps net worth goes into the shitter if he fails to support the banks through the same policies that have been sucking the lifeblood out of the rest of the country. 
> He will do nothing but more extend and pretend.


Yeah. He looks like he's living pretty frugally..."just in case".  :Smiley20:

----------


## Northern Rivers

> The one I posted about Trump's acts of kindness???    --------------YES


No...not you, knucklehead. Sheldonna. Sheesh!  :Smiley20:

----------


## squidward

> Yeah. He looks like he's living pretty frugally..."just in case".


he will do everything in his power to keep the banking/credit bubble inflated. 
His fortunes depend on it. 
Exactly what we don't need. 

His New York style, shit talking, tough guy act is entertaining though, in a very Jerry Springer-ish fashion. 
Every time he talks I can hear the "whoop whoop" from the audience.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> he will do everything in his power to keep the banking/credit bubble inflated. 
> His fortunes depend on it. 
> Exactly what we don't need. 
> 
> His New York style, shit talking, tough guy act is entertaining though, in a very Jerry Springer-ish fashion. 
> Every time he talks I can hear the "whoop whoop" from the audience.


More Seinfeld-ish, I'd say.

----------


## protectionist

> your ignorance and irrelevance are not synonymous


My ignorance ? Wanna take my Islamization Quiz ?

Here's another question for you > Who are the top imperialists raiding the US economy ?

----------


## squidward

> My ignorance ? Wanna take my Islamization Quiz ?


the answer is Eastasia. What do I win ?

----------


## Dan40

> His New York style, shit talking, tough guy act is entertaining though, in a very Jerry Springer-ish fashion. 
> Every time he talks I can hear the "whoop whoop" from the audience.


See if an ENT specialist can help with those voices.

----------


## protectionist

> Yay, we'll all take out cheep debt and misallocate resources all the way to prosperity. 
> Wait, we just tried that and lost. 
> try again?


Deflection.  Resources "misallocated" producing a $10 Billion net worth.  As for "tried", we tried a lot of things.  Some have caused us huge losses, and Trump proposes to end those things (some economic, some not)

----------


## protectionist

> the answer is Eastasia. What do I win ?


  You win a place right alongside all the others who also got a ZERO on the Quiz, and membership in the ignorance and irrelevance club.
Wanna try again ? (both questions this time)

----------


## squidward

> See if an ENT specialist can help with those voices.


Oops. Ignorance shines. 
ENT's do head and neck surgery. They are not shrinks.

----------


## squidward

> You win a place right alongside all the others who also got a ZERO on the Quiz, and membership in the ignorance and irrelevance club.
> Wanna try again ? (both questions this time)


tell us about he increased taxes you desire.

----------


## squidward

> Deflection.  Resources "misallocated" producing a $10 Billion net worth.  As for "tried", we tried a lot of things.  Some have caused us huge losses, and Trump proposes to end those things (some economic, some not)


good for him, so has Soros.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> See if an ENT specialist can help with those voices.


Isn't Frodo such a specialist? I mean...he's friendly with Treebeard, right?

----------


## protectionist

> good for him, so has Soros.


Deflection.  Soros is irrelevant to the discussion. Who cares what he does ?

----------


## protectionist

> tell us about he increased taxes you desire.


No I won't, because the thread isn't about me. It's about Donald Trump. So if you want to discuss taxes, fine.  That would be to tell you about Trump's proposals on taxes. They are major slashes of both individual and corporate.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> good for him, so has Soros.


...and this guy:

----------


## squidward

> Deflection.  Soros is irrelevant to the discussion. Who cares what he does ?


 you just made the argument that of one has mades a fortune he must be good for the country.  That argument is irrelevant ?

----------


## squidward

> No I won't, because the thread isn't about me. It's about Donald Trump. So if you want to discuss taxes, fine.  That would be to tell you about Trump's proposals on taxes. They are major slashes of both individual and corporate.


that must really cause you distress.

----------


## Dan40

> Oops. Ignorance shines. 
> ENT's do head and neck surgery. They are not shrinks.


EAR, nose and throat.  And you are "hearing voices."  Your idea of seeing a shrink has much merit too.  In general, not just for "the voices."

A few decades of intense therapy might be of some benefit.

----------

